# Crown Royal Maple Finished Whisky Review



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*Crown Royal Maple Finished Whisky - 40% ABV

*​Ok guys, I'm not a huge fan of Crown but it is good stuff.

I seen this stuff and had to have it because I'm a sucker for weird and different tasting stuff.

This Crown maple is pretty sweet but at the same time, the maple flavor isn't at all overwhelming. It's a quite pleasant Maple flavor in act.

When I bought this, I had one thing in mind...............................










BOOM! Breakfast!!!

Bacon, Eggs and Pancakes with some butter and maple syrup to go along with a Coke and Crown Maple mixed drink.

Let me tell you, this drink complimented my breakfast VERY well.

Price was $22.00 I do believe so not bad at all.

Give it a try guys!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I love this stuff


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

@huskers Normally I a not a fan of "Sweet" whiskey -- but I found this stuff to be exceptional. Nice, smooth with no whisky bite -- but not overly sweet -- more of just a maple flavor which I found quite enjoyable. A friend of mine is a big CR drinker and I tried some at his house. By the end of the week I had my own bottle. Glad to see you are eating well and enjoying yourself. You deserve it!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> @huskers Normally I a not a fan of "Sweet" whiskey -- but I found this stuff to be exceptional. Nice, smooth with no whisky bite -- but not overly sweet -- more of just a maple flavor which I found quite enjoyable. A friend of mine is a big CR drinker and I tried some at his house. By the end of the week I had my own bottle. Glad to see you are eating well and enjoying yourself. You deserve it!


Hey Michael, how was your Christmas buddy?


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

@huskers Christmas great! Quality time spent with the family after I got off work. Even took a nap after a Diesel HOT and a Templeton Rye. I could use more days like that.

How was your Christmas?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> @huskers Christmas great! Quality time spent with the family after I got off work. Even took a nap after a Diesel HOT and a Templeton Rye. I could use more days like that.
> 
> How was your Christmas?


Can't complain I guess.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

huskers said:


> Can't complain I guess.


Then Life is Good!


----------

